# Privacy Fence Repair--Crestview



## Tyee Dave (Oct 24, 2007)

I've got a section of a wood privacy fence that needs repair. Not a huge job, just don't have the time myself. Any reliable/good references for the Crestview area? Taking estimates immediately.

Dave


----------

